# Dog License Watertown - proof of spay or neuter



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So I was reading up on how to get a dog license in Watertown and they want to have the current rabbies vaccination and proof of spay&neuter for the dog license. 

I AM NOT GOING TO SPAY MY DOGS just because the city wants me do it. How do I get out of that? I've been trying to google more info but the google fu doesn't like me. 

Does anyone know more on that? Especially Indra is a potential breeding bitch and Yukon is a potential stud. 

Do I need their papers from Germany? I am waiting for a second copy of Yukons papers and as long as I don't have his papers I can't get him registered with AKC. 

So what do I have to do?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would call them. I've never heard of a town in NY requiring dogs to be speutered. Rabies vaccine requirement--yes. Nothing more.

Maybe if you are SAYING they are spayed or neutered they want proof.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You shouldn't need their papers from Germany. 

Most municipalities will allow you to pay a higher registration fee for unaltered dogs. In the nearest city to me, the fee for an altered dog is $5 and the fee for an altered dog is $50. 

If that's not the case, you really have 3 choices.

1) live outside of the city limits (like me!)
2) Spay/neuter
3) Don't license your dogs. The police aren't going to come to your house doing dog license inspections. They _may_ ask to see your license tag if you're out at a dog park or some other place, but generally the only place you strictly need a license is if your dogs end up at the animal shelter. They won't give them back to you unless you license them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know. I guess I have to call them tomorrow then. 

Watertown, NY - Official Website

That is what it says:

Where do I get a dog license? Dog licenses are issued in the City Clerk’s Office for dogs harbored in the City of Watertown. Paperwork showing a current rabies vaccination and proof of spay or neutering must be presented at the time of issuing the license. Licenses are renewable each year.



We don't live in the city directly, we live outside of town on the land but are still part of the city, I guess? 

I am not sure how that works.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're outside the city limits you don't need to license your dog.

We live on land outside the city but our mail still says the city name on it. Therefore we don't have to follow city ordinances like pet licenses, fireworks bans, and rabies shots every year. But we still get to use the library.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, we are waaay outside of city limits haha. So we should be fine then?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

When I got Odin's NY license I just had to pay more since he's intact, where I am at least they don't require the dog to be fixed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> Well, we are waaay outside of city limits haha. So we should be fine then?


You should be fine if it's a city license and you're outside the city. If it's a license for the county or state of course that's a different story.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Like stated above, you only need the spay/neuter documentation if you state the dog is neutered. Otherwise, you pay the higher rate.
I have had 3 females over the past 35 years and live in city limits and I have never registered them. So far I have never been fined or stopped. But I am in Mass, not NY.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

In my city they charge $8.- for spayed/neutered dog and $19.- for not fixed male/female. And yes, you can get dog license at town clerk. Good luck!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wow you guys are lucky not having animal control checking on dog licenses. Here in southern California especially Orange County they check every few years to see if your dog is licensed and if not they give you a few days to go do it and if you don't they will fine you and if you still don't get your dog licensed they will take your dog. You're even supposed to have your cats licensed but as far as the OC AC knows I dont have a cat  one year they came by and didn't have one if my dogs listed and were quite surprised that we had two dogs. I told them I sent the money in may and never received any thing tag or paper. They got upset with me telling me they were going to fine me then take my dog away. I was pissed. I even showed them the copy of the check and they still said they never received it. So I had to drive all the way down to their office report the officer and get my dogs license which I didn't have to pay for hehe. Oh and their records were wayyy out of date they went to my neighbor, asked for a person who didn't live there anymore if she had a dog. They thought she was hiding the person and the dog it was stupid.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this what you read? If so, don't worry about it. It only applies if your dogs are spayed, then you have to provide proof to get the reduced fee.

Watertown, NY - Official Website



> Dog licenses are issued in the City Clerk’s Office for dogs harbored in the City of Watertown. Paperwork showing a current rabies vaccination and proof of spay or neutering must be presented at the time of issuing the license. Licenses are renewable each year.


New York dog License fees



> 1. The license fee for each dog license issued pursuant to subdivision one of section one hundred nine of this article shall be:
> (a) two dollars and fifty cents for each spayed or neutered dog and * seven dollars and fifty cents for each unspayed or unneutered dog licensed for one year;*
> (b) five dollars for each spayed or neutered dog and *fifteen dollars for each unspayed or unneutered dog licensed for two years;*
> (c) seven dollars and fifty cents for each spayed or neutered dog and *twenty-two dollars and fifty cents for each unspayed or unneutered dog licensed for three years. *





not sure if this applies to you. I think it's for kennels, not private owners.




> 2. The annual fee for each purebred license issued pursuant to subdivision two of section one hundred nine of this article shall be:
> (a) twenty-five dollars, if no more than ten registered purebred dogs or purebred dogs eligible for registration over the age of six months are harbored on the owner's premises at the time of the application;
> (b) fifty dollars, if no more than twenty-five registered purebred dogs or purebred dogs eligible for registration over the age of six months are harbored on the premises at the time of application; or
> (c) one hundred dollars, if more than twenty-five registered purebred dogs or purebred dogs eligible for registration over the age of six months are harbored on the premises at the time of application.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Your googe-fu is much better than mine. :wub:

Thank you


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

$7.50 
Ours in Toronto are $60 and up to $5,000 fine for an unlicensed dog! ($30 for seniors)


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy crap. I've never lived within city limits anywhere, but I've never even heard of a dog license. Evidently Houston has one ($50 for unaltered, $10 for altered), but I have never heard of animal control coming around the check if people have renewed, and threatening to take a dog. I don't even think my county has dog licenses, that kind of thing probaly wouldnt be well-received anyway though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No dog license? Seriously? I've never lived anywhere the didn't require one.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> No dog license? Seriously? I've never lived anywhere the didn't require one.


From what I can find (Google and county website), my county, Montgomery County, does not require a license. I live in Conroe outside city limits, but I can't find anything that says you need a license even in city limits.

The state of Texas only requires rabies shots, you just need the tags as proof. Harris County (Houston) requires licenses in the city limits. But I've lived in and around Houston my whole life, with dogs, so if I've never even heard of it here, evidently it's not a big deal aournd here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yet another good reason to live outside the city.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My sister lives in Conroe (and is also a nurse.  ). I'll ask her later today if she's ever gotten a dog license. The fine for not having a license here is either $50 or $100. But they post it in the newspaper that the dog warden will be around so get all your ducks in a row. Plus, if the dog has a microchip you can buy a lifetime license (which is what my Jax has). 

It's a good thing to have a license. If you dog gets lost and is picked up, they can trace the license back to you. Unfortunately, they don't keep track of the microchip number after you apply for the license so if the tag isn't on the dog then they can't tell.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Yet another good reason to live outside the city.


 :thumbup: I never want to live in a big city.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> It's a good thing to have a license. If you dog gets lost and is picked up, they can trace the license back to you.


Yeah, but you can do the exact same thing with a tag with your name, address, and phone number. A license is nothing but a way to regulate your dog and generate revenue, just like a car license. I'm not mad at cities, they have a right to do it, but it's certainly not done for the benefit of the dog owner.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> My sister lives in Conroe (and is also a nurse.  ).


Wow, small world! I'll be working at Conroe Regional starting next month. 



Jax08 said:


> It's a good thing to have a license. If you dog gets lost and is picked up, they can trace the license back to you. Unfortunately, they don't keep track of the microchip number after you apply for the license so if the tag isn't on the dog then they can't tell.


I have ID tags on all my dogs (with my phone numbers). If they get lost and picked up, AC will call that number. If you don't have proof of a rabies vaccine, I think they can fine you, but I dont know for sure. So a license tag really wouldn't make a difference there for me.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought a dog license yesterday! the only reason I did is because you get a 120? coupon to spay your dog paid by the city. Molly is getting spayed next week


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is going back to school for her RN. She's mostly worked in OB and maternity ward. AND!! She wants a GSD when she's done with school and back to work!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> She is going back to school for her RN. She's mostly worked in OB and maternity ward. AND!! She wants a GSD when she's done with school and back to work!


Thats awesome! Ill be working Medical-surgical/Pediatrics. 

That was my plan too. As soon as I knew when I was graduating and that I had a job waiting, the first thing I wanted was a GSD. Forget the car, and the apartment, I want my dog!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Emoore said:


> If you're outside the city limits you don't need to license your dog.
> 
> We live on land outside the city but our mail still says the city name on it. Therefore we don't have to follow city ordinances like pet licenses, fireworks bans, and rabies shots every year. But we still get to use the library.


That's not accurate for NY at all. Even if you live in a podunk town, you register your dog with the town you live it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> That's not accurate for NY at all. Even if you live in a podunk town, you register your dog with the town you live it.


Yeah, I don't live in a town at all. That's what I'm referring to when I say "outside the city limits"-- not in a town. I live on a bit of land in the middle of cornfields and forests. To me that's the best. 

Of course, if my house catches on fire it'll just burn, but that's the price you pay.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> That's not accurate for NY at all. Even if you live in a podunk town, you register your dog with the town you live it.


 
But even a podunk town has city limits. Do you still have to register if you live outside city limits?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. You do in PA too. It's a county license.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. You do in PA too. It's a county license.


Aaaah. So they get you either way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Aaaah. So they get you either way.


I guess you can look at it that way. :shrug: I don't. It's $15/ year for our dogs, less than that because Jax has a lifetime license. And like I said, if her license is on her then they know who to contact if she's lost, in addition to her microchip.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I guess you can look at it that way. :shrug: .


I prefer for government to stay out of my life as much as possible. I don't see why I should need a license to own a dog, especially if I'm not inside city limits or using city animal services. But that's why I live in the middle of nowhere in a place I don't need a dog license. Differences like these are what makes the world go 'round. :thumbup:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I guess you can look at it that way. :shrug: I don't. It's $15/ year for our dogs, less than that because Jax has a lifetime license. And like I said, if her license is on her then they know who to contact if she's lost, in addition to her microchip.


Just my opinion, but here is how I see it.

People who have to have a dog license pay for:
$15/year x 10 years (on average) = $150 dollars for life of dog, for a tag to identify dog if lost
Rabies vaccine 
Microchip (if for some reason ID tag is lost)

People who do NOT have to have license pay for:
$4 for ID tag, for identification if dog gets lost
Rabies vaccine (they give you tag for proof)
Microchip (if for some reason ID tag is lost)

What benefit are you getting from a much more expensive dog license that you cannot get from an ID tag?

Some people think that because you have to pay more to register an unaltered dog, that it will encourage speuter. Responsible dog owners will either speuter or ensure that there are no accident litters. Responsible dog owners are the ones getting dog licenses.

Irresponsible dog owners are the reason there are some many dogs in shelters. Irresponsible dogs owners are, most likely, not going to register their dog and pay the fee. So how is a dog license helping anyone but the city to line their pockets with more of your $$$?

Im really not trying to criticize, this is just how I see it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You go to the City Clerk's office in Watertown to get the dog license applications. You can get the form there, then go home, fill it in, and bring it back to license your dogs. (That's generally easier than sitting there and filling it in, anyway.)

You will need your rabies certificate, signed by a veterinarian, to show that your dogs are current on rabies. If your dogs were vaccinated on base, you should have a rabies certificate. I believe you would also have one for shipping your dogs.

Dogs do NOT need to be spayed or neutered to be licensed in Watertown, but if your dog is spayed or neutered, you have to provide proof of that from a veterinarian. Usually, it's a lot cheaper to register a spayed/neutered dog than it is to register an intact dog. I pay $2.50 a year for my spayed dog. I don't know how much it is for an unaltered dog, but you could ask Jess, her Max is intact (and licensed in Watertown).

While I agree that you live far enough in the boonies to where you probably would not have to worry about keeping a current license on your dogs, just be aware that you can be fined for not licensing your dogs if, for example, one of your dogs is lost and gets picked up by Animal Control, or you take them to the dog park on base and the MPs check. Some dog clubs will also require that your dogs are currently licensed in order to participate in, for example, the TDI test. (This is why Jess did not test for TDI when she tested for CGC, because she did not have Max's license at the time.)

When I lived in VA, Animal Control would actually go to the dog parks and write tickets to people who did not have their dog license with them. It was $250 a ticket.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. $150 for he lifetime of three dogs. $50 for the lifetime of a dog (maybe). $35 for Jax because she has a microchip and a lifetime license. I look at the $6/year (or whatever it is) as an insurance that I get my dog back, because they have all my information. I also pay home again to keep my chip information up to date. And that money goes to support the costs of the animal shelter/dog warden.

The dog can be traced thru the rabies tag. But what if you have moved in the last three years?

What if your dog doesn't have a microchip? We have two that are not and never will be.

The dog warden can stop at your house and ask to see a license if they see a dog not wearing a license. They will fine you if you do not have license and UTD rabies. They will nail the irresponsible owners. 

There are going to arguments for and against. It's just not a big enough deal to me and I see it as more positive than negative.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> We live on land outside the city but our mail still says the city name on it. Therefore we don't have to follow city ordinances like pet licenses, fireworks bans, and rabies shots every year. But we still get to use the library.


This is NOT true for our area, nor is it true for many parts of the country.

I live in Gouverneur, which has the "main" part of Gouverneur (the village) and the area around it (the "town"). I'm way out in the country. But we ARE part of the town and we ARE required to license our animals. Same for where Sandra lives.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I pay $75 for my unaltered male, so I doubt you have to speuter them you just have to pay more money Yes, I know it sucks but it's the price we pay to keep our dogs as we want them. Zoe is getting spayed here soon when I get up the nerve to do it, but my male is 8 now and will never be neutered


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't license my dogs. Its just another stupid way for them to take your $$.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, it is a way for the city to take your money, but there are good reasons for it, and ugly repercussions if you don't. For instance where I live my $75 every three years goes to the local shelter to help keep their doors open. If you are caught with an unlicensed dog it is a $250 fine for the first time offense, $500 for the second, and they take your dog should there be a third offense in a 5 year period I believe. I may be slightly off but it's pretty close. Also, for each offense you have to go to court and pay whatever fines they extend which is usually $100 per offense. If your dog is also not UTD with rabies it is another $100- in the end it's just not worth it.

I know you believe your chances of getting caught are low because most do- but I can tell you it happens. This year we had some heating and air guys working in our home. Zoe was crated, and our lab gated in the kitchen because I had to work. When I came home my lab was gone, the back door slightly ajar, and my back gate that is always locked wide open. I was devastated to say the least Luckily because we have an animal shelter funded by the responsible people who pay their fees my lab was there safe and sound albeit he did contract kennel cough from there, but he had a safe place, food, and water until I got him. Because he was licensed and UTD on shots I only had to pay $270 in total to get him out and cover my court fines for him being at large- it would have been another $350 otherwise

Without a place for him to be taken to he could have been hit by a car, gotten lost, stolen, and a number of other things that would have permanently taken him from me and my family. He was picked up behind my house by a wonderful lady that took the time to stop and check him out getting him to the shelter on her way back to work. Of course the contractors had to reimburse my court and shelter costs with me being stuck with his almost $200 vet bill from the KC, but it was worth it.

On a side note when I was picking him up there was a woman in there irately screaming she could and would not pay the fines- she let them keep her dog that was probably put down

It comes down to the fact it is a small price to pay in the end when you may need their services. Our shelter also hold rabies vaccines once a month where the shot itself is free if you register them on the spot. So I never pay for my rabies I just take them and get the three year shot and another three year registration. When you consider the cost of making a vet appointment for shots which for me would be a $65 office visit and $50 for the three year vaccine it's much cheaper for me to just register them and get my free shots at the humane society


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I prefer for government to stay out of my life as much as possible. I don't see why I should need a license to own a dog, especially if I'm not inside city limits or using city animal services. But that's why I live in the middle of nowhere in a place I don't need a dog license. Differences like these are what makes the world go 'round. :thumbup:


x2. Earlier this year they took a man's dog because the the "dog catcher" came by the house to license the dog, took the owner's money and wrote down the dog as a pitbull (it wasn't). It took the man $20,000 in legal bills to get his dog back. All because of the license.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Klamari said:


> What benefit are you getting from a much more expensive dog license that you cannot get from an ID tag?


Where I live, it is $5 per year for a city license for a s/n dog and $50 for an unaltered dog.

Reasons to get a dog license here:
-To get a "dog friendly area" tag you need to have a city license. The DFA tag lets you go to any of the dog parks or dog beaches in the city. 
-To board your dog or use "dog daycare" you need a city license.
-If you are found not to have one, you can be fined $200 (they rarely go around and check unless they happen to be there for some other reason.)
-The impound fee (if your dog ends up at animal control somehow) for an unlicensed dog is $60, versus $30 for a licensed dog. To claim your dog you also have to buy a license.

I have also heard of cases where a dog was at animal control, had a ID on but no license, and the owner was not notified that the dog was there.


Money from dog licenses goes to city animal services, and animal control which can use all the money they can get as they are underfunded and overcrowded (probably more so since the big downtown non-city shelter stopped accepting strays and now sends them directly to the pound!)


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Where I live, it is $5 per year for a city license for a s/n dog and $50 for an unaltered dog.
> 
> Reasons to get a dog license here:
> -To get a "dog friendly area" tag you need to have a city license. The DFA tag lets you go to any of the dog parks or dog beaches in the city.
> ...


I agree there are pros and cons. But for me, the benefits are not worth the money. If I had been required to have a dog license since my first dog, I would have been paying the city all these years without ever needing their services. 
- I wouldn't get a rabies vaccine any cheaper, I can get them from the mobile vet that comes to our neighborhood for $15. 
- I can ID tags for $4. 
- My dogs have never gotten picked up by AC. 

IF my dogs ever got lost, and picked up my AC, I agree with paying a fine to get them back. If you have to use their services, then you should pay for it. But I don't ever use them, why should I pay for that? Because they are trying to MAKE people become responsible owners?



Chicagocanine said:


> Money from dog licenses goes to city animal services, and animal control which can use all the money they can get as they are underfunded and overcrowded (probably more so since the big downtown non-city shelter stopped accepting strays and now sends them directly to the pound!)


People who don't ever have dogs also benefit from animal control. They don't pay dog license fees. I agree animal control is needed, but don't penelize EVERY dog owner out there when some wont ever make use of city services. If a city needs animal control, tax everyone in the city. Everyone benefits, everyone should pay. If a dog in picked up my AC, the owner should pay a fine to get the dog pack. But responsible owners who have done nothing wrong, and do not need the AC service anymore than the average citizen, should not be made to pay for it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You should pay for it because if everyone felt like you your town wouldn't have an AC to begin with. Thats like people without kids thinking they shouldn't pay taxes for schools because they don't use them, or non drivers not paying because they don't use the roads, or any other reason people scoff at tax rates and other community fees. Just because you don't use a service doesn't mean you never will, or that you shouldn't have to as a citizen of your community contribute. Everyone here helps pay for things that don't use because these types of expenditures are what keep communities running. 

Licensing your dog tells AC your dog is UTD on shots without having to have your dog in custody to check for a tag which by the way is often lost when they escape anyway. Without an ID tag they don't know your dog has an owner or has had any shots and the chances of your animal being put down are heightened. Licensing also proves YOU are your dogs owner decreasing the chance of someone walking in and saying thats my dog when it isn't. You also have to consider the additional fees and court fines you will pay should your dog get out, and that if it happens more than twice in one year your dog will be put down. I don't see how these possible repercussions are better than paying a few dollars a year. Especially since you are an animal owner one would think you'd want to support your local AC in case you ever did need their services


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> You should pay for it because if everyone felt like you your town wouldn't have an AC to begin with. Thats like people without kids thinking they shouldn't pay taxes for schools because they don't use them, or non drivers not paying because they don't use the roads, or any other reason people scoff at tax rates and other community fees. Just because you don't use a service doesn't mean you never will, or that you shouldn't have to as a citizen of your community contribute. Everyone here helps pay for things that don't use because these types of expenditures are what keep communities running.


I agree. That was part of my point. I pay for schools, I don't have kids. People who do NOT have dogs, also benefit from AC. Just like people with dogs. Should people with dogs pay more? Pay a fee for an extra license just becaue they have dogs? Some dog owners that ARE paying that extra fee do not benefit anymore from AC than other citizens of the community that do NOT pay an extra fee. 

If a community needs AC, everyone should pay for it.
If your dog gets loose and gets picked up my AC, you should pay a fine to get it back.
If you are a responsible dog owner, do not need AC anymore than the average citizen, and your dog never gets picked up by AC......why should you pay an extra fee? Just because you have a dog in your house and backyard. How is that fair? 



Zoeys mom said:


> Licensing your dog tells AC your dog is UTD on shots without having to have your dog in custody to check for a tag which by the way is often lost when they escape anyway. Without an ID tag they don't know your dog has an owner or has had any shots and the chances of your animal being put down are heightened. Licensing also proves YOU are your dogs owner decreasing the chance of someone walking in and saying thats my dog when it isn't. You also have to consider the additional fees and court fines you will pay should your dog get out, and that if it happens more than twice in one year your dog will be put down. I don't see how these possible repercussions are better than paying a few dollars a year.


My dogs have ID tags on them, identifying me, my address, and my phone number as owner of the dog. My county AC will not turn a dog over unless you can prove ownership (with info matching the tags or pictures). License tags do the same thing and can just as easily be lost. I have proof of their rabies vaccinations from the vet who did their vacs, I can show these to AC if I ever needed to.
I am not required to get a dog license in my county. So I am not in danger of extra fines. 



Zoeys mom said:


> Especially since you are an animal owner one would think you'd want to support your local AC in case you ever did need their services


I do support my AC, through taxes that everyone in my community pays. If I ever needed their services, my tax dollars and the extra fees I would pay to reclaim my dog, would support my AC. 
If AC picked up my dog and I didn't have current rabies vaccine information, my extra fines would also support AC.

The point is, I agree a community should support AC if they need it with tax dollars, even if an individual may not ever use it. Everyone needs it, everyone pays.
If I did something wrong (my dogs got loose and picked up by AC) or failed to keep accurate records of my dogs vaccines, I agree with paying extra fines. I failed to do something that the average citizen in my community did not fail at, so I should pay extra for that. 

I don't need AC anymore than my dog-less neighboor, why should I pay more than she does?


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> Yes, it is a way for the city to take your money, but there are good reasons for it, and ugly repercussions if you don't. For instance where I live my $75 every three years goes to the local shelter to help keep their doors open. If you are caught with an unlicensed dog it is a $250 fine for the first time offense, $500 for the second, and they take your dog should there be a third offense in a 5 year period I believe. I may be slightly off but it's pretty close. Also, for each offense you have to go to court and pay whatever fines they extend which is usually $100 per offense. If your dog is also not UTD with rabies it is another $100- in the end it's just not worth it.


Lollypop farm is not run by the state or county, its run via private donations and by what they make from their adoptions and such, so I don't need to worry much there. My pets are all microchipped. The dogs also go to work with me and are rarely left home alone. My family never licensed our dogs growing up, none of our neighbors did . . . no one ever got in trouble for it. Besides if BSL was ever passed and GSDs were on the list and my dogs are licensed they can find us much quicker.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, I don't live in a town at all. That's what I'm referring to when I say "outside the city limits"-- not in a town. I live on a bit of land in the middle of cornfields and forests. To me that's the best.
> 
> Of course, if my house catches on fire it'll just burn, but that's the price you pay.


Ha, well you still live somewhere... and in NY you're still in a town limit ....even if it's in podunk middle of nowhere....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

In my city, the animal control department has more services than just impounding strays although that is a big part of what the shelter does (as well as adopting out dogs and cats.) They also provide humane education, offer low cost spay-neuter and vaccination services, supply veterinary services for the Police Canine Unit, investigate and enforce animal cruelty/neglect complaints and dog bite complaints, prepare/process/record dog license applications and proof of rabies vaccinations, provide horse services for the city (issue licenses and monitor treatment of carriage horses), remove injured/sick/dead animals from public areas, monitor license of animal facilities (vets, groomers, kennels, boarding/daycare facilities, etc...) They also enforce and are involved in creating and maintain other animal-related statutes and programs.

While the average dog owner may not use or benefit from all of these services, being a dog owner they do indirectly benefit from quite a few of them even if they aren't directly using the services. Yes, the general public does benefit from many of these as well but probably has less vested interest in a lot of these programs (and anyway I'm sure some of their taxes are going to this department also.)



Klamari said:


> I am not required to get a dog license in my county. So I am not in danger of extra fines.


If you're not required to get a dog license, then it is your choice whether or not to get one. Where I live we are required to get one-- the law says that all dogs must be licensed.



Klamari said:


> If you are a responsible dog owner, do not need AC anymore than the average citizen, and your dog never gets picked up by AC......why should you pay an extra fee? Just because you have a dog in your house and backyard. How is that fair?


The dog licenses are not created just for a way to provide money for animal control services, so that reasoning doesn't really follow. 
That is like saying why should you have to get vehicle registration just because you own a car? Other people use the road too, even if they don't own a car they probably use the road for something so why shouldn't they pay a fee too?

Yes, some of the fees do go to them (at least in my city) which is as it should be since they're the department that deals with the licensing and with animals in general.
I am sure that animal control does get some money other ways, their entire funding is not from dog license fees (it couldn't be, considering how many people don't comply with getting a license) but PART of their funding comes from this source.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Klamari said:


> But even a podunk town has city limits. Do you still have to register if you live outside city limits?


Again...even if you're in the middle of nowhere with the closesest house being 10 miles away. You still have a street addresses and a town/villiage/hamlet/whatever border you are within.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Melgrj7 said:


> I don't license my dogs. Its just another stupid way for them to take your $$.


I'm actually surprised your SAR team is OK with that since it's one of those stupid thigns that could get nitpicked if it you were to ever get involved with a criminal case.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> Again...even if you're in the middle of nowhere with the closesest house being 10 miles away. You still have a street addresses and a town/villiage/hamlet/whatever border you are within.


It's true that my address says a city name, but the only city services we get are use of the library. AC doesn't come out here; people dump their dogs thinking they'll "get a good home on a farm," they get hit by cars, and then they die. If we had to pay license fees for that I'd be seriously irate. 

We're on co-op water, septic sewer, and pay a private company for garbage removal. Kids go to school in another town altogether (not the one on the address). Our little neighborhood has a volunteer fire department that I wouldn't trust to put out more than a stovetop grease fire. Again, if they start charging me city taxes or making me conform to city rules without offering city services, I'll move. Part of the reason I moved here is that I did not WANT the city telling me what I can and can't do on my own land. I'm willing to do without the city services.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Emoore said:


> It's true that my address says a city name, but the only city services we get are use of the library. AC doesn't come out here; people dump their dogs thinking they'll "get a good home on a farm," they get hit by cars, and then they die. If we had to pay license fees for that I'd be seriously irate.
> 
> We're on co-op water, septic sewer, and pay a private company for garbage removal. Kids go to school in another town altogether (not the one on the address). Our little neighborhood has a volunteer fire department that I wouldn't trust to put out more than a stovetop grease fire. Again, if they start charging me city taxes or making me conform to city rules without offering city services, I'll move. Part of the reason I moved here is that I did not WANT the city telling me what I can and can't do on my own land. I'm willing to do without the city services.


I'm not arguing with you about how things are in TX. But this is NY and there isn't running away from town and county taxes here...sorry. 

I'm just merely pointing out that in NY if Mrs. K wants to be legal...no matter WHERE she lives, she will be needing to get her dog licensed...and pay county and town taxes.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just hope those of you with unlicensed dogs never run into an altercation where your dog injures someone. Failure to license a dog is seen as neglect in cities where it is the law and you'd be SOL in a court trying to explain what good dog owners you are when you haven't even complied with something as simple as paying a small license fee. I get not doing it if there is no AC in your town, and therefore no licensing laws though I have yet to find a town like this. But, for those of you with the we won't get caught, or we don't even use their services attitude you are what give responsible dog owners a bad name and make cities want to crack down on animal ownership laws in the first place. I also don't agree with BSL laws at all, but if shepherds were banned in my city instead of breaking the law because I am selfish and think I am above it I would work hard to legislate against it, and temporarily find a home for Zoe in another town. Harboring an illegal animal is also yet another act that screws it up for every other responsible dog owner. Even dumb laws should be followed or those who disagree with them should be doing more to stop them legally, and/or move to a more lenient city


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geesh Mrs K. Look what ya started! :rofl:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> In my city, the animal control department has more services than just impounding strays although that is a big part of what the shelter does (as well as adopting out dogs and cats.) They also provide humane education, offer low cost spay-neuter and vaccination services, supply veterinary services for the Police Canine Unit, investigate and enforce animal cruelty/neglect complaints and dog bite complaints, prepare/process/record dog license applications and proof of rabies vaccinations, provide horse services for the city (issue licenses and monitor treatment of carriage horses), remove injured/sick/dead animals from public areas, monitor license of animal facilities (vets, groomers, kennels, boarding/daycare facilities, etc...) They also enforce and are involved in creating and maintain other animal-related statutes and programs.


This county is a little different but covers the same things. We have animal control and shelter as one entity. Then a human society that is separate. The AC and shelter do the usual: impounding strays, go out on abuse/neglect/bite calls, and offer very low cost spay/neuter and rabies, parvo, distemper vaccines, plus feline leukemia vaccine and testing and heartworm testing. 
The human society does all the other stuff. Like classes for new pets owners, free humane education classes, coordinated adoption days at petsmart for all local rescues, dog days in the park, charity walks for donations, lobbying,…..
So everything but issuing and monitoring dog licenses. 




Chicagocanine said:


> The dog licenses are not created just for a way to provide money for animal control services, so that reasoning doesn't really follow. That is like saying why should you have to get vehicle registration just because you own a car? Other people use the road too, even if they don't own a car they probably use the road for something so why shouldn't they pay a fee too?


You don’t have to register a vehicle just because you own it. You have to register it if you plan on DRIVING it anywhere. You have to use government and city services to drive your car (city funded roads and traffic lights). Vehicles that aren’t on the roads do not need registration, as in just sitting on your property. Home owners associations might get on to you for that, but the city is not going to fine you for unregistered cars just sitting in your driveway. If dog licenses were required in my county, the city could fine me for having an unregistered dog in my backyard. I have to pay extra fees just to have a dog in my backyard? But not to have a car in my driveway.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Even dumb laws should be followed or those who disagree with them should be doing more to stop them legally, and/or move to a more lenient city


I totally agree with you there. I am a follow-the-rules kind of person. Which is why I live in a place where I like the rules. If my county required dog licenses, I would be shelling out the cash. I’m just being argumentative about whether a dog-license is fair. The competitive part of me is from my mother……


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Well, we are waaay outside of city limits haha. So we should be fine then?


You might still want to check to see if your county has licensing requirements.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

In my county all cars have to be registered whether they are driven or not because it's illegal to have a car with no tags, and you need your car registered to have tags.

I just think if the county feels better knowing my dog is licensed and UTD on shots I'll give that to them. It helps reduce rabies transmission and negates any arguement about who owns the dog. Anyone can go get an ID tag made at Petsmart, but having your rabies number and registration number if your dog should end up at the pound is a good thing. Other than my dogs rabies shot every 3rd. year I've only inadvertently used their services once when my lab was let out by our contractor, but boy was I glad he was registered- it would have been expensive otherwise. You never know when something unexpected like that can happen most people don't plan on their dog getting loose.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs. K I would check. For instance their are multiple cities in my county so our dogs have to be registered in the county they reside and not the city


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

GSDElsa said:


> Ha, well you still live somewhere... and in NY you're still in a town limit ....even if it's in podunk middle of nowhere....


That may or may not be true in NY. I don't know. It is not the case here in Fl. I live in Palm Bay, within the city limits. I pay taxes to Fl, Brevard County and the city of Palm Bay. My parents live near by. About two miles as the crow flies, but about eight via road to get there. Their mailing address is West Melbourne, as that is where the nearest Post Office is located. They do not live in West Melbourne. They live in unincororated Brevard County. They only pay taxes to the state and county. They are allowed to have up to six pets (dog/cat) because it is the county law that applies to them. Because Palm Bay has a four pet limit that is what we must follow. 
In the case of registering your dog, that is a county law, so no matter which city you live in or if your not within a city, you have to comply.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd be happy to have an AC that actually had someone there. The Animal Control is county, so they will not respond to a stray animal inside the Mountain Home city limits. You have to call the city police department. But the city doesn't have an animal control, so there is really nothing they can do as far as picking up the dogs. They just write a report. If the dog is acting aggressively towards people, they might shoot it, but thats about it.
The local Humane Society has gone no kill, so now they have a couple month waiting list for dogs. But they don't accept strays anyway.
Animal Control will take strays, but only if you live in the county. Also, they are only open a few days a week, at staggered hours and only have 2 employees - a woman who works in the kennels/office and a guy who does pick ups.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

New York has rather odd division of jurisdiction so you would need to find out if you are under a county, city, town, township, etc. for the dog licence. The procedure for a dog licence is changing on the first of January so things might get a bit confused. 

Old states like New York and Virginia have some quirky state laws that are based on English Common Law so you can't always assume they are organized like any other state.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Well, I have learned that things sure can get confusing!

I have never lived where you have to have a license for your dog, the most we have is some of the cities have limits on how many dogs you can own. (not sure about cats, it is actually legal for them to run off leash in some places).

Interesting stuff, hope you figure it out soon Mrs. K!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

mistimp said:


> That may or may not be true in NY. I don't know. It is not the case here in Fl. I live in Palm Bay, within the city limits. I pay taxes to Fl, Brevard County and the city of Palm Bay. My parents live near by. About two miles as the crow flies, but about eight via road to get there. Their mailing address is West Melbourne, as that is where the nearest Post Office is located. They do not live in West Melbourne. They live in unincororated Brevard County. They only pay taxes to the state and county. They are allowed to have up to six pets (dog/cat) because it is the county law that applies to them. Because Palm Bay has a four pet limit that is what we must follow.
> In the case of registering your dog, that is a county law, so no matter which city you live in or if your not within a city, you have to comply.


Oh my word...can I bang my head against a wall any harder? I LIVE in NY. I do rescue in NY. I am not aware of a single corner of the state in which you can have a dog and are not supposed to have a license. 

I DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU DO IN TX OR FL. STOP TELLING HER SHE SHOULD BE OK WITHOUT A LICENSE. She needs to specificially check because I've never heard of ANYWHERE in this state in which you are not supposed to have a dog license. I do not care if you are in NYC or middle of nowhere Sun, NY..................................likely she is going to need one.

I'm not sure why people are insisting on arguing about it and encouraging her not to get one? CALL YOUR TOWN AND CHECK!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never lived anywhere where I did not need a dog license either, but I have never lived anywhere but Ohio. 

I think that whatever you read on this site, you really need to go to an official state site and make sure that you are doing all within the law for wherever you are living. It would be awful to move in with four pets, and find out that the limit is three. 

As for not registering dogs when there is a law stating they must be registered, people do this. I would not want to risk my dogs' life, and my ability to own them for a couple of bucks.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

New York has state issued licenses. They will all be issued through the local jurisdictions but they are IAW state law and they are a state license. I found that much pretty quickly by web search but the details of the local administration of the issuing of the licenses was not so clear online.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Easy Peasy:
Dog Control would like to remind all dog owners that in the State of New York, all dogs *4 months and older*, whether on or off the owner's premises, *MUST* be licensed. Licenses are available from your town clerk.

Then the blah blah: http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/AI/municipal_doglic_toolkit.html

I think the question has been asked and answered correct, MrsK?


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Well, we are waaay outside of city limits haha. So we should be fine then?


 Careful!we live out side of town by a long shot but we end up having to deal with county bylaws.we also have to pay a higher fee if they are not neutred or spayed.ask about county bylaws and regulations.we thought we were scotts free when we moved so far from town.ha!they'll get their money out of you somehow.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All dogs in NYS. 

All. 

In NYS. 

Dogs. 

ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. 

Everywhere in the state. If I lived on an island in the middle of a Finger Lake (if there are any) I would have to go to the town and license my dog to be in compliance with the laws of the State of NY. If my town was 50 miles away - still, if I am in NYS, that is the law. 

This is clear right? Just making sure.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jean! I'm not sure I get it. Is it all dogs in NYS? Or all in state dogs? Could you please clarify?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Easy Peasy:
> Dog Control would like to remind all dog owners that in the State of New York, all dogs *4 months and older*, whether on or off the owner's premises, *MUST* be licensed. Licenses are available from your town clerk.
> 
> Then the blah blah: New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets
> ...


Yes, thank you


----------

